# Dog issue



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Alright gents, here’s the rub, I have a 4 year old golden retriever, he’s a great dog, good with the family, listens to all my commands, will sit patiently with me and not move while ducks come in but has started pissing all over the backs of his front legs, he used to do it maybe once every several months, now it’s happening almost every time I let him out.

I love the dog and would be sad if anything were to happen to him but I can’t keep washing his legs/paws 3-4 times a day, it’s starting to make it to where I don’t like him, I love him just starting not to like him anymore.

has anyone experienced this? If so, What did you do to fix it?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Like when he pees normally? Does he not lift his leg? Some dogs need to be trained, I had one like that when I was a kid. You train them to lift their leg on command and then give the command when they start to pee. It works better than you'd think, dog's brains aren't like ours, the command just wires directly into their brain and they do it on the spot with enough training.








How to Train Your Dog to Lift His Leg to Pee


Learn how to train your dog to lift his leg to pee using endless treat, copycat, and every time methods.



wagwalking.com


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

he lifts his leg, pretty high even, his aim just sucks, it’s a direct hit ever time


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> he lifts his leg, pretty high even, his aim just sucks, it’s a direct hit ever time


Intact, or nurtured?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Intact, or nurtured?


intact, sorry, didn’t see the response. Think it’ll help if I take him in?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if it will help or not. I have a two year old Lab and he sometimes barely gets his lug up to do his business. Never does P on himself though. He's intact, that's why I asked. I honestly think its just being lazy. Maybe your dog has some Elk DNA in him and getting ready for the rut.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I'm not sure if it will help or not. I have a two year old Lab and he sometimes barely gets his lug up to do his business. Never does P on himself though. He's intact, that's why I asked. I honestly think its just being lazy. Maybe your dog has some Elk DNA in him and getting ready for the rut.


😂 hahah you might be right good sir. I’m just going to make my kids start cleaning him off, problem solved


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Ray said:


> ...has anyone experienced this? If so, What did you do to fix it?


 Well Ray, I thought you had figured out by now that it sucks to get old. I just stand a little closer to home plate and...oh, wait, we're talkin about your dog here...Damnn, as I said... it sucks to get old


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Maybe his coconuts are so big, it’s keeping the other side of the teeter totter pointed up?? Maybe get those baby’s lopped off and see if it brings the other end down a bit if you don’t plan on breeding him?


----------

